# New puppies?? How many do you see?



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, took Beamer to the vet for an xray and look what was inside?!


lol.. Ok, I joke.... Anyone care to guess who this xray is of and how many pups were just born over the weekend? 


Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I'll guess...8?! Surely not, though....

I have no idea who, though...are you going to be getting Beamer a sibling?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm guessing 8, though I have no idea whose it is!


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your 9 puppies!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha, its not my dog (bitch) guys.. lol.. And yeah, the Beamster does need a buddy..................................

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So one of those will be Beamer's buddy???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I WISH! I hope to get him a friend.. but no idea where he/she will come from yet...

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am going to guess 7 and I think I have a good idea who's puppies these are....as she is from my neck of the woods! (if I am correct)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to guess 6! And it is about time you let Marija get a puppy of her own!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I totally suck at the guessing games. It looks like a whole bunch of puppies to me, and no idea whose.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't tell from that x-ray, looks like a lot though. Are you getting a puppy??? Whose doggie is that???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It isn't fair if I guess, but I am cracking up at the mish mosh of bones in there! What a tangle.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Not fair because of expertise or insider knowledge? :brick:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want pictures of the puppies! not a stinkin jangle of bones!!! LOL. that poor bitch...my lips are sealed... IWAP!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess 7 ~ If I'm right do I get one or two?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow! It looks like a lot of puppies!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

hedygs said:


> Not fair because of expertise or insider knowledge? :brick:


Insider knowledge.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Wow, took Beamer to the vet for an xray and look what was inside?!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, all that humping must of worked!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

X-rays are amazing. I'm guessing 7.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw six for sure, possibly a seventh.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy said:


> Ryan, all that humping must of worked!!!!


LMAO!!! Practice makes perfect eh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh! Oh! I know! I know the answer and the breeder. Can I still "guess", Ryan? :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

So is Beamer a Daddy or soon to be Daddy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

P L E A S E ! post pictures of the babies! P L E A S E !


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

For once, I think I actually know who the breeder is....... I have no idea how many puppies are in that x-ray. I couldn't read those things if my life depended on it. 
So, how many were there???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, if it's in Northern California I'm guessing Elaine, but that's just a guess.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

It just drives me batty that you guys can guess who the breeder is. I am so out of the loop.

Here are my guesses nevertheless. 8 puppies and I feel for Mom for sure. How those puppies sort themselves out will be a miracle.

So is the breeder part of the game? and how many males/females? I'm in a gaming kind of mood.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If there's 8 can we call her "Octomom"? Will we see her on a Dateline special???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Well, if it's in Northern California I'm guessing Elaine, but that's just a guess.


My guess is-- Heather


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I guess eight and not sure who the breeder is...I think Beamer needs a little sister....dont keep us guessing forever!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is not capable of knocking up any ladies as he is fixed.. lol

The magic # was 8! And the breeder is no one mentioned thus far!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, c'mon you guys. You're killing me. You all know it is if you were reading another thread that was active for the last month.

I don't to ruin Ryan's fun and give away too many hints, but it is east coast related.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoa..that's *a lot *of puppies!! I guess 7  
Congratulations..can we see pictures now???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Mystery Breeder...come on out and show us the 8 puppies!!!(puppies are better than money)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Then it has to be Kathy! I thought she'd posted (saw Katie posted and thought Kathy... :doh and it threw me off. Is this the post you're talking about?

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=213867&postcount=17

CONGRATS Kathy!!!! Now where are the puppy pictures????

Also, do I get a prize for guessing right? I know I'm right! 

AND I just realized I also guessed the right number of puppies! Come on, I need a prize!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Lina said:


> Then it has to be Kathy! I thought she'd posted (saw Katie posted and thought Kathy... :doh and it threw me off. Is this the post you're talking about?
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=213867&postcount=17
> 
> ...


I'm with Kathy as well. Pictures pictures pictures of the 8 some?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<--- has been very excited about this litter before it was even bred!!! My favorite Neezer not living under my roof is the Daddy 

BTW, I already picked out my two so this breeder does have 6 of her own so I was right!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

soooo???? I see pictures have been shared with SOME Amanda! come on share the puppies!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan you are too much. Let's see Ryan picked either a boy or a girl, Amanda picked 2 and beleave it or not I picked 1 boy and 1 GIRL!!! That leaves only 3 left.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Ryan you are too much. Let's see Ryan picked either a boy or a girl, Amanda picked 2 and beleave it or not I picked 1 boy and 1 GIRL!!! That leaves only 3 left.


Now I'm getting mad! well, all I need is one RED girl! PUH_LEASE Show us the puppies!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm still partial to a black and white boy. So that leaves how many for everyone else?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK-- how come everyone has seen these puppies but me?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I haven't seen them either. :Cry:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I got dibs on Red, LEEANN!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm at work, so I have no pics to post... But amanda has!

Ryan


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I need a itty bitty puppy fix!!!!! :Cry: 
Come on...pretty please!! :boink:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I got dibs on Red, LEEANN!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm at work, so I have no pics to post... But amanda has!
> 
> Ryan


Amanda hoto:hotoLEASE!:Cry:
:eyebrowsS Ryan so are WE!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> I got dibs on Red, LEEANN!!!!!!!!!!!


Ryan you will be happy to know my final pick last night did not include any Red, looks like you will only need to take on Amanda.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My guess is 7!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I was going to guess Kathy too....so what do I get?!

I don't want a red headed bitch...one too many of those at our house.  Meanwhile, I'd be very happy with a Dasher look alike.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Why on earth does Ryan 'know' Kathy Berrena? Otherwise it would have been fairly easy to figure out it's Bella's puppies. 
And I feel kind of stupid now that I suggested Kathy searches for Leeann and Missy, cause they live near her. Apparently Leeann and Kathy knew one another already.
And why the heck is Amanda involved in the secret again?

You guys are like a puppy secret service group!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ Remember that temperament is W-A-Y more important than color!!! :biggrin1:

Maryam~ It's Kathy Patrick and they're Queenie's puppies.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

When will we get to see puppies?????


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam, I'm not standundering your post?? lol It's Kathy from the forum, not some other Kathy lady.. lol

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oooh, hahaha now all of a sudden everything makes more sense, LOL. 
Ryan, I upmixed two Kathy's with upcoming litters


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, I still want to know why Ryan had the inside scoop? is beamer getting a sib soon? And why are there NO PICTURES yet?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, my guess is that sneaky Ryan and Amanda came up with this great plan, because if Amanda posted the news, it would've been too obvious.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina said:


> Then it has to be Kathy! I thought she'd posted (saw Katie posted and thought Kathy... :doh and it threw me off. Is this the post you're talking about?
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=213867&postcount=17
> 
> ...


No, Kimberly, *I *guessed right *first*! I get the prize...is it a puppy?! That'd make a terrific prize!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheri said:


> No, Kimberly, *I *guessed right *first*! I get the prize...is it a puppy?! That'd make a terrific prize!


Okay Sheri, now why on earth are you pulling me into this? Kathy won't let me decide if you get the prize or not. LOL!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Okay Sheri, now why on earth are you pulling me into this? Kathy won't let me decide if you get the prize or not. LOL!


Oops, Kimberly, sorry! :doh: I meant Lina, don't have a _clue_ why I wrote your name.... I'll blame it on a headache after studying skull structures in lab for hours...

Still, as a fellow breeder, you might have some pull in the area of deciding prizes.... ?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oooh, hahaha now all of a sudden everything makes more sense, LOL.
> Ryan, I upmixed two Kathy's with upcoming litters


Maryam you are so cute and thank you for sending the other Kathy our way, hopefully we will get to meet her at the play date. She also lives close to my SIL so hopefully I can sneak over some time and catch some puppy breath.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Maryam you are so cute and thank you for sending the other Kathy our way, hopefully we will get to meet her at the play date. She also lives close to my SIL so hopefully I can sneak over some time and catch some puppy breath.


Oh can I sneak over with you?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy, congrats and glad she held out another week. Can't wait to see the pups. Hope momma is doing well.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Maryam, Its a different Kathy, Bella's pups are due on the 27th


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy Berrena said:


> Maryam, Its a different Kathy, Bella's pups are due on the 27th


Thanks Kathy, I got it now. But for next time, please pm me the due date for any upcoming litters you may have so I can play tricks on these sneaky forum guys :spy:


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Will do


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my. It is soooooooo funny to come in here late and read all the posts one after the other! ound: What a kooky bunch we are!!! Missy, your comment about Beamer's humping finally working had me falling off my chair!!! ound:

O.k., so Kathy Patrick's Queenie is having (or did she already have??) 8 puppies, right? If so........... congrats, Kathy!! I can't wait to see pics and read more about it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Oh me oh my...*

You guys are too funny!!! Ryan and Amanda love guessing games, I on the other hand am just too busy right now them.

Thank you Ryan for giving a nice introduction to this litter. I am excited about these guys.

The dam is CH Bellatak Stealing Kisses of DJ (Queenie) and the sire is CH Bellatak Bugsy Siegal (Bugsy).

When the vet read the xray she told me she thought there were 9, but thankfully she was wrong and there were 8. We have 5 boys and 3 girls.

Here is a picture of the group.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam, You are right on the money.. Amanda had me do it since she is close to Kathy.. 

Kathy - got any close ups of these little guys?

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: That is right push that little red up so no one can see him cause he is MINE!!!! 

Ryan:croc:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

AAAaaahhhh! So many and so cute! Congratulations Kathy & Queenie.
Keep the pictures comin'.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations Kathy on this litter. They look so peaceful. 
This is a nice way to end a very confusing day.

Triona


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Kathy! They are beautiful... I'm sure you will have your hands full! 

And what do I get for guessing right?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Kathy what a wonderful picture. 8 beautiful puppies. I'm partial to the black irish pied on the bottom or the ones on the right or the parti on the top or.....


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my, I just realized...my son Ryan was born 2/16! It's a sign! I should have one of the boys!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Kathy - got any close ups of these little guys?
> 
> Ryan


Have not had time yet to take any close ups. I was hoping Sarah could do that this morning as she was here with the pups all morning, but I know she was busy too.

Soon I will get close ups.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> :whoo: That is right push that little red up so no one can see him cause he is MINE!!!!
> 
> Ryan:croc:


 LOL, poor "Red" he was on the move when that picture was taken.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lina said:


> And what do I get for guessing right?


Lina, you get to fly back to California (using your frequent flyer miles of course) in 5 weeks and have the joy of playing and cleaning up after them all!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

hedygs said:


> Kathy what a wonderful picture. 8 beautiful puppies. I'm partial to the black irish pied on the bottom or the ones on the right or the parti on the top or.....


Thank you Hedy, I love sitting and staring at them.

Queenie is doing great keeping them clean but her milk is slow to come so I have had to supplement per vet instructions as we don't want the puppies to deplete her calcium even though I am pumping a lot of calcium in her. She isn't eating well and also wasn't drinking as much as we would like, so I have been very busy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> Oh my, I just realized...my son Ryan was born 2/16! It's a sign! I should have one of the boys!


Actually they were born on the 15th. That picture was just taken on Monday the 16th.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy we are sending over good vibes for Queenie, she has a lot of puppies to take care of we need her to stay healthy & strong. Ask her if she would like me to do a McDonalds run for her.

OK now just so everyone knows I have already put my claim in on these two little cuties.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I also picked out my two. Leeann- we are going to have to see Sarah's pick though, it was her stud dog <BG>

Sarah- How about one of Leeann's pieds? :flame:

Kathy- He would be a perfect bud on the move with Dashie!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

IWABP! Just pick out one of the boys with a black face/head. Let me know when I can come pick him up!

Congratulations on a beautiful litter, Kathy. There have been so many puppy pics lately, and i absolutely love them all!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Kathy on your beautiful pups.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ummm Leeann I placed dibs on the bottom boy so you'll have to revert to you back up pick. 

Go Queenie Go!

Kathy I can only imagine how tired you are. I would be over in a heartbeat to help you out if I was closer.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful puppies!!! They are darling. I'm sure you have your hands full keeping Queenie and the pups healthy. 8 is a lot to care for and nurse!
Gina


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Ummm Leeann I placed dibs on the bottom boy so you'll have to revert to you back up pick.
> 
> Go Queenie Go!
> 
> Kathy I can only imagine how tired you are. I would be over in a heartbeat to help you out if I was closer.


 :nono: Sorry Hedy if you refer to one of my previous post I had picked 2 puppies before this thread was even started so it looks like you may have to be the one to choose from one of your many other picks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just want a girl any girl! 

Kathy, do you have names for this litter yet? 

I add to the vibes being sent to Queenie! there is a lot of need in that pile of pups. Stay happy and healthy your majesty. (you too Kathy)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: What a funny and exciting thread!ound:

Not that it matters--but I had guessed 5 puppies!:brick:ound:

They are cute as can be! What a large group!:whoo:

Congrats Kathy!!!!!

Okay----now IWABP too! :becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Actually they were born on the 15th. That picture was just taken on Monday the 16th.


Uh oh---:tape::faint::tape:

This is a clear sign.....guess when my special little boy was born Kathy? Yep---February 15th! He probably wasn't alot bigger then a pup! Can Robbie have first pick????

:bounce:Yippee!:bounce: Yahoo!:bounce:Yippee!:bounce:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Funny how many birthdays fall on 2/15. My family has 2 born on that day, as well. So, in keeping w/the trend, does that mean I get 2 pups???

Kathy~ I already congratulated you privately on your beautiful litter. But, here's a huge public CONGRATULATIONS!!!:biggrin1:
Special thoughts and prayers for Queenie and you.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys, You are all going to have to work over my wife Marija at the Nationals in Chicago later this year! She just refuses to see things my way.. (for now...) lol..

Ryan


----------



## a10rivera (Jan 23, 2009)

I see nine. (!)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ahhhhh...thanks for the puppy fix Kathy 
I can't believe that Queenie had *8* ....that is tooo much cuteness in one place.


----------



## a10rivera (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh boy, i'm sooo behind on this thread! I'm a newcomer to this forum and I didn't realize there were 5 pages of posts! I only read the first page and did a quick reply. :brick: Anyway! Congrats to Kathy - absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I tried last night to take some close up shots for Ryan, however, I am not as talented with the dang dummy kodak camera I have as Kimberly, Lina, Leeann and Katie are with their awesome camera's, so for now it will be group shots!!! I will try to upload pics showing the girls vs boys.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy-I volunteer to come over a take some photos for you!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy. Eight puppies.....what a handful. A really fun, adorable handful!
I hope Queenie is doing better.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Kathy-I volunteer to come over a take some photos for you!!


 Sally, I might take you up on that offer, THANK YOU!!! I will inspect bags at the door though. eace:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kathy- Congrats again on your newlitter!
I will come over anytime to help with pictures- just let me know!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Sally, I might take you up on that offer, THANK YOU!!! I will inspect bags at the door though. eace:


OK!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK-- now that we have that settled, Sally we will expect some pictures tonight! you can stop off on the way home from work and then stay up all night up-loading and posting for us...OK?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe Sally and Katie can do shifts- so we get updated puppy pics every 6 hours  Or Kathy you could put a webcam on them for us!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both are perfect ideas Amanda. I swear, puppies are better than drugs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:attention: Robbie's birthday was the 15th and guess how old he was??? Yes! 8! That should be more then just a coincedence huh?:ear: Puppy for us!:thumb::whoo::thumb:



(((this is so bad--an ultimate low to use kids to try to get a puppy-but hey--:boink: it may work!:wink: )))


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Maybe Sally and Katie can do shifts- so we get updated puppy pics every 6 hours  Or Kathy you could put a webcam on them for us!!!


 Web cam????????? Geez, I can't even get a dummy camera to work and now you are asking me to do something electronic!!!!???? I think you should come "home" and set it up for me!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulation on the puppies!!! I am going to develop a case of MHS. Our beta fish died this morning so that can be my justification for getting another pet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy, If I came "home" it would be me with 8 puppies on webcam for 24 hours a day! Queenie would wonder who the mom was! Couldn't you guys see curling up with the puppies at night- HAHAHA! Everytime you turn on the webcam I am in the pen with them 

Missy- I agree with you  I realize how nuts I am about puppies but when you add to it that they are very related to Dasher and the Daddy Bugsy is a dog I adore (Did I tell you guys how amazing this little guy is- talks to you, gets in your face to love you, stares in your eyes all after 2 mins of meeting you, etc!) I would seriously say personality and playfulness and his involvement with people would put his as my 3rd favorite Neezer on the planet! See why I need more pics and 24 hour access?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

some one close by--- please hook Kathy up with a webcam! --before Amanda does ---I don't know what! It may not be pretty.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lots and lots of beautiful puppies!!! :whoo: Poor little Queenie though. I hope she does better very soon, Kathy. It's a lot of worry and work for you, I'm sure. 

I have to LOL at Amanda. What a nut!! ound: Wow. Sounds like daddy Bugsy is a gem! Julie, I completely agree with you, girl! I say it's just meant to be for you to get another Hav for Robbie (happy birthday to your beautiful boy, btw!) so go for it. Just pick one. Everyone else is!! :biggrin1:

Like Missy and Leeann, I want a girl. Yup, two boys and a girl would be perfect since that's what I have in human kids. Any girl, Kathy. :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, I really feel for you. Marija will just have to see the light one day about getting Hav #2! I mean, ..... how can you not??! :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry I am so late to this thread. I actually thought Ryan was pulling our leg.

Congrats, Kathy, on your beautiful litter of octuplets! As someone else said, it's better than drugs. I call it puppy prozac. Just looking at the photo of those sweet babies is so calming! I bet you are busy but enjoy every minute of puppy breath! I feel MHS kicking in again, but I absolutely, positively, cannot have 3 !


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh.....More puppies! Yay!!! Kathy, they are simply gorgeous. A *HUGE* congratulations to you and Queenie!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats Kathy to you and Queenie, what a beautiful litter of "8"!!!
Any names yet? Look forward to MORE pictures.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG they're all so cute. Congratulations. I hope Queenie is doing well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> :attention: Robbie's birthday was the 15th and guess how old he was??? Yes! 8! That should be more then just a coincedence huh?:ear: Puppy for us!:thumb::whoo::thumb:
> 
> (((this is so bad--an ultimate low to use kids to try to get a puppy-but hey--:boink: it may work!:wink: )))


LOLOLOLOL, now this seems like fate could be at work Julie!!! Tell Robbie we all say HAPPY BIRTHDAY and the Bellatak puppies are giving him a "paws up"!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Kathy, congratulations on Queenie and Bugsy's beautiful litter. They are lovely!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy congratulations to Queenie's big beautiful litter! All eight of them!! How is Queenie doing ~ better I hope. Give her a big hug for me. :hug:


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations


----------

